# Green Terrors spawned!!! Again !!



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

So....ten hours after putting my new Terrors in their new tank this is what I see!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, they've done it again...this is their 3rd spawn since March 02, I think they like each other :0


----------



## swd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice pair of Green Terrors !
Have you successfully raised young off this pair before?
Good Luck!


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a tank currently running with about 200 of the fry in it....all about 2cm now!!


----------

